# Doxa Seaconqueror vs Omega Planet Ocean



## fnfalman (Jan 29, 2010)

Which is sexier? Which is better?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Both are beautiful, especially the Carribean Doxa:-! version... One is more toolish, pure diver looking, vintage and all, the other equally beautiful IMHO but classier/dressier.... both are great watches IMO. I want them both:-!


----------



## Gianna's Dad (Jan 24, 2009)

Are you kidding? The PO is sexier.


----------



## Legmaker72 (Aug 16, 2006)

Don't get me wrong, I like the Doxa's, especially my new GMT, but I would definatley choose the PO....it's been on my short list it seems forever! Just awesome!


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

I own an 800Ti and a 45.5 PO. And while the 5000T is definitely 'dressier' than an 800Ti, the PO is still the 'sexier' watch. The 5000T is more of a 'tool' watch compared to the PO. But both are wonderful in their own right


----------



## Crow1962 (Mar 3, 2009)

I'll say the PO is sexier, despite of owning a Doxa 1200T DWL. Both are great watches, but I will say that out of all the watches out there, the Omega Seamaster, (not the PO), is the sexiest of all, but that's my humble opinion. :-!


----------



## fnfalman (Jan 29, 2010)

The PO is pretty, but the Doxa is man pretty.

Also, the PO's bezel suck ass in the water and for some ungodly reasons, Omega decided to make the 12/3/6/9 markers to be small and the rest bigger. At night, sometimes it threw me for a loop.

So, in the end, my PO (orange one) after TWO dives, had became a dress watch and the Doxas are rockin' & rollin' with the fishies.


----------



## sunster (Apr 17, 2007)

PO in a heart beat


----------



## por44 (Dec 21, 2007)

Apples & Oranges


----------



## demer03 (Nov 22, 2008)

Been there, done that with Omega. Nice watch...but nothing new.

Doxa's sing to me


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

For some reason, Omega watches have never appealed to me. So, it is the Doxa for me :-!


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

Doxa!


----------



## xavier296 (Jun 14, 2010)

Omega = common, but beautiful. Especially the orange dial, orange strap version.
Doxa = uncommon and interesting. I think 5000T Caribbean trumps both the above.


----------



## drster (Sep 18, 2007)

*Let's see ...*

I've had several PO's, both sizes, nice watches, all gone. This one I like to wear still:


----------



## 72hotrod (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: Let's see ...*

That's like asking which is sexier, Wal-Mart or Cabela's...a Honda Accord or a 1958 Plymouth Fury.

A Seamaster is on my future list, but I own a 5000T.

The Omega is nice, but the DOXA is COOL!!!


----------



## autofiend (May 31, 2009)

fnfalman said:


> The PO is pretty, but the Doxa is man pretty.
> 
> Also, the PO's bezel suck ass in the water and for some ungodly reasons, Omega decided to make the 12/3/6/9 markers to be small and the rest bigger. At night, sometimes it threw me for a loop.
> 
> So, in the end, my PO (orange one) after TWO dives, had became a dress watch and the Doxas are rockin' & rollin' with the fishies.


How do you confuse where the 12/3/6/9 markers are? Aren't they the same place on all watches?

I don't dive, so I can't comment on the bezel with gloves on, but I do swim with my watches and found the PO's as easy to grasp as my former 1000T in the water.

Anyway, nice you have both. Doxas are great watches.


----------



## fnfalman (Jan 29, 2010)

por44 said:


> Apples & Oranges


 Huh? They are both dive watches, aren't they?


----------



## rac (Apr 27, 2010)

can be only be one answer
doxa . omega is nice but everyone has heard of omega .. 
bought a 5000t few months back and the others now have back in boxes for another day , including 2 omegas .
so happy with the doxa , might just sell one of the others and buy a doxa gmt:-!


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

fnfalman said:


> por44 said:
> 
> 
> > Apples & Oranges
> ...


Huh? They are both fruits, aren't they? :-d Sorry, couldn't resist to tease.

No opinion here on the original question .... Personally, I like them both but don't own either (but I do have a Doxa and an Omega too).

No surprise that people here favor the Doxa. Hop over to the Omega forum and ask the same .... guess who comes out on top? 
Ask the exact same question on the Orient forum and people will go at great length to diss both and argue that the CFM00002B, often referred to as PO, *P*lanet *O*rient, is the better watch for a fraction of the cost









_Not my watch; picture borrowed here: https://www.watchuseek.com/showpost.php?p=3097137&postcount=10
_

RonB


----------



## beren (Jun 25, 2010)

omega p.o. are nice,but they are too common and never sang to me,on the other hand had a chance to try a doxa seaconqueror loved it simply stunning,so doxa for me


----------



## Tukjaer (Apr 8, 2008)

Doxa. I have a Planet Ocean orange, and hope to get a 5000T soon.... Would fit nice with the other big divers :-!


----------



## blbarron (Jun 22, 2010)

Definately going with the PO in this comparison. :-!


----------



## Ginner (Feb 8, 2008)

I would pick the 5000T (on its bracelet) over most watches right now, including the PO.

As for the PO, I find it too stylish, too perfect (that's one of the reasons I sold mine). That is not to say that the 5000T is lacking. I find that the 5000T is just a little more subdued in design, more of a 'dive watch' and that appeals to me. As always just MHO.


----------



## Blink982 (Nov 28, 2006)

I have always liked the PO since its launch and always said I would get a 42mm but now they've been out for a while, they're as common as hell. Loads of guys I work with have a PO or SMP so I'll stick with my 5000T. Horses for courses as to which one you like. In the end, buy the one that talks to you. The problem with Doxa is you can't try them on at an AD, you have to buy blind based on pics and sometimes the pics don't tell the full story. I have bought a few watches online and when they arrived and they're on the wrist, I have found I don't like them as much. That said, that definitely didn't happen with my 5000T. As soon as it was sized and on the wrist, I knew it was a keeper. It gets a lot of attention but I get a bit tired of telling people what it is and the heritage. Omega is a brand everyone has heard of, so if that is important to you go for the PO. If you like being a little different, you can't go wrong with Doxa.


----------



## KDMII (Jul 16, 2009)

Full disclosure: The PO is my grail watch, I bought it 3 days ago for my birthday and am still in the honeymoon phase w/ it so my opinion is completely biased. The PO speaks to me in a way no other watch has. I've only been into watches for the last 2 years or so, but ever since I looked through my dad's Omega catalogue and joined this forum, that what has grabbed hold of my imagination and has not let go. And now that I own one, I'm fully convinced that, _for me,_ it is the perfect watch. Layout, size, bracelet, clasp, bezel, lume, fit, finish, basically everything about the watch is awesome.

That being said, once my loving wife recovers from my $3K birthday present and when the funds are replaced, a Doxa is VERY high on my short list. I almost got a 5000T this past spring, but I couldn't quite convince my wife at the time. So now that my grail watch is in hand, I'll most certainly be keeping Doxa in mind when I'm looking again a few years down the road .

KDM

P.S.> This watch collecting this is a sickness!!


----------



## bkwbkw (Feb 23, 2009)

I own a 800Ti and an XL Planet Ocean, and the PO is the one I wear to work when I'm not in an leather strap IWC mood because it fits under the sleeve whereas the Doxa does not.

Doxa is for weekends and my go-to watch when we go diving in less than "ideal" locations.


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

KDMII said:


> Full disclosure: The PO is my grail watch, I bought it 3 days ago for my birthday and am still in the honeymoon phase w/ it so my opinion is completely biased. The PO speaks to me in a way no other watch has. I've only been into watches for the last 2 years or so, but ever since I looked through my dad's Omega catalogue and joined this forum, that what has grabbed hold of my imagination and has not let go. And now that I own one, I'm fully convinced that, _for me,_ it is the perfect watch. Layout, size, bracelet, clasp, bezel, lume, fit, finish, basically everything about the watch is awesome.
> 
> That being said, once my loving wife recovers from my $3K birthday present and when the funds are replaced, a Doxa is VERY high on my short list. I almost got a 5000T this past spring, but I couldn't quite convince my wife at the time. So now that my grail watch is in hand, I'll most certainly be keeping Doxa in mind when I'm looking again a few years down the road .
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday, and congrats on grabbing a grail watch! A great feeling :-!.


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

KDMII said:


> .... I bought it 3 days ago for my birthday ..... once my loving wife recovers from my $3K birthday present .....



beautiful watch, very nice; enjoy it
happy belated (?) birthday
the only one way that your wife will recover from this is when you shower her with a birthdaygift of equal or (preferrably) higher value (you did read the manual before you got married, didn't you?)


----------



## KDMII (Jul 16, 2009)

MHe225 said:


> beautiful watch, very nice; enjoy it
> happy belated (?) birthday
> the only one way that your wife will recover from this is when you shower her with a birthdaygift of equal or (preferrably) higher value (you did read the manual before you got married, didn't you?)


Oh believe me, I've learned this lesson and I plan on putting in to practice, either on the anniversary next month or on her birthday next January. Who knows, a Doxa may be in hand sooner than thought after a nice return gift. :-! Ha! Anyway, I'm not in the market but a Doxa 5000T is one of 2 or 3 I'll be looking at when it comes time. Really enjoying this thread by the way and thanks for the belated birthday wishes.

KDM


----------



## 70monte (Feb 16, 2006)

Well, I have never seen either watches personally but the Doxa calls to me more than the PO. I don't like the HRV on the PO and I don't really like the hands that much. I don't like the metal indices on the Doxa either so I probably wouldn't get either.

I do like the older Seamasters though and that would be my choice.

Wayne


----------



## ttomczak (May 11, 2008)

I will go on record that the PO is beautiful, in fact just purchased a PO for the third and final time, I love the orange one...

BUT, to those who have yet to see the liquid metal PO, that is IMHO, the sexiest watch out there... Pure beauty and function...


----------



## Frodo (Jul 16, 2010)

I have a 1000t Shark Hunter, and several other divewatches.
The PO is a very classy and high quality watch.
The Doxa wathes are not at the same level, but more personal and carismatic. My Shark Hunter gets worn a lot! More than my Omegas...b-)


----------



## Callaway (Apr 26, 2006)

I bought a 750T COSC early on and ended up giving it to my son who loved it from day one still running strong and well within the COSC ratings. I don't doubt you would get as good a results from the 5000T.

I bought a Planet 45.5 early on as well great watch, loved it, wore it didn't abuse it, early last year it started developing some issues like the power reserve was reduced. I sent in to be repaired under an extended warranty (remember Omega claimed the 2500C movement would go above and beyond normal service intervals) got it back with no explanations of what was wrong as normal from Omega. Wore it for a few more months then one day it just quit, another trip into Omega service this time however no warranty coverage even though they were the only ones to open the case they are taking no ownership complete or shared of the problems. Their remedy no fix just a total complete overhaul to the tune of $435.00 maybe more and 3 to 4 months wait on a watch that wasn't worn daily, thank God they don't repair expensive cars with that mentality. I ask if I could send it to their Swiss repair got a real short no you must send it to their New Jersey facility which is notoriously bad. 

So there you have my Doxa vs Planet story, one is still working like a champ and the other sits in it's little red watch coffin waiting. It will remain there until I decide whether I want to spend that kind of money to get the same results in a year or so or just ship it to a hot rod shop and have a normal ETA 2892-2 non-coax movement dropped in it for a third the money. I would not buy another Planet as much as I love the watch just too temperamental for my tastes, Omega has left me with less than an enthusiastic taste in my mouth for their service procedures.


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

I love them both. Only own one, though. Not sure I'm adding anything new here - but to my mind the Doxa is the charismatic, funky watch, the Omega the gorgeous (but perhaps little too serious) one.

One thing is for certain though - I've never read about Dirk Pitt looking deep into the eyes of a beauty and saying "No, it's not a Rolex, it's a DOOOXA".


----------



## lfmr76 (Sep 15, 2009)

I think it also comes down to what other watches you have and your lifestyle. I have a 1200T searambler on the way that should replace my PO XL if I like it in the flesh. Obviously the PO is a better watch, but I found myself wearing my Sinn 556 on bracelet much more often (I wear a suit for work) and felt the 42mm PO was not going to bring much variety to my collection (and the orange on orange I believe is not as nice as the black on white)...


----------



## drster (Sep 18, 2007)

*I responded to this thread ...*

a few months ago. I recently received a Planet Ocean so I put it on today. Then my 5000T SH. Then the PO. Then the SH. Just my opinion but I like the Doxa considerably more than the PO.


----------



## athen (Jun 25, 2009)

I have the Planet Ocean and the Sub 5000t, no doubt I'll take the Doxa Sub 5000T ....
The reason is that I like but the Doxa. Also in Spain Omega Technical Service is bad, bad, bad :rodekaart


----------



## domino (Feb 26, 2008)

PO is one of the most beautiful watch out there, and I'd love one. That said, if you are somebody that a Doxa speaks to, a lot of other watches (POs, Subs) seem pretty plain after a while - one of the downsides of 'classic' is that is can seem bland. Not that Doxas are gaudy, but they are unique -


----------



## VoiceOfSticks (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: I responded to this thread ...*



drster said:


> a few months ago. I recently received a Planet Ocean so I put it on today. Then my 5000T SH. Then the PO. Then the SH. Just my opinion but I like the Doxa considerably more than the PO.


:-!


----------



## bshop (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi everyone, long time reader, first time poster!

I am really interested in the Doxa 5000T but my main concern is the dwarf hour hand.

I find that it is too small and when i try to spot it on wrist shots taken from a distance i strugle to find it! Also, the lume covers roughly 60% of the hand so at night i guess it would be even harder to find.

I am a desk diver so i mainly like the looks/construction and the fact that very few people would know what the Doxa is, but my main concern is still visibility!

Anyone that can shed some light on this issue?
thanks!

-bshop-
ps. sorry if this has been discussed before but i couldn't find it


----------

